# HELP !!!! thinkdigit forum not logging me on



## slugger (Apr 30, 2007)

i've been facing this strange problem lately. every time i log onto the forum, i get get this message saying saying thank u for logging in [and then d clck here if it does not proceed automatically]. However the very next screen, that i see, i find dat i don't get d usercp link and my username doesn't appear top right. however my username is shown in the list of users logged in at the bottom. when i try to post comments on the link i find dat i do not have permission to post messages. 4 sum strange reason i was able to log on the forum in my second attempt. mailing the auth recieved no response.
PLZ HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

immediately after i posted dis message i found myself logged out and had 2 lof back in


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 30, 2007)

Try clearing your cookies. Even I had the problem for some time.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 30, 2007)

^^yea


----------



## deepgeek2 (Apr 30, 2007)

see this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36045


----------



## Garbage (May 1, 2007)

hey !!! What u r saying men, try to CLEAR cookies ???

I think he is facing problem that he can't keep cookies on pc


----------



## s18000rpm (May 1, 2007)

^true.

@slugger what AV, browser, firewall are you using?


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

He might have disabled cookies. It happened to me mistakenly yesterday. I was wondering what went wrong for quite a while.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2007)

^^ i also facing this problem  only with Opera, cokies is already activated, but still facing the problem


----------



## slugger (May 2, 2007)

me think i found out wat d prob was. i m using google web accelerator. so yesterday on a hunch i entered d url of d forum in the column 4 not accessing through google cache and VOILA!! it seems 2 b working alright [or maybe by sheer coinicidence d admins solved my prob from their side @ d same time]


----------



## cyborg47 (May 2, 2007)

I think u have changed ur password and not yet confirmed it, i had the same problem once.


----------



## slugger (May 2, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I think u have changed ur password and not yet confirmed it, i had the same problem once.


prob solved posted soln above. and no i had not changed pw


----------

